# ok so i broke my rules and im did a 1980 camponalo bike



## gazube (Dec 10, 2014)

thought i dont have before pics  trust me ill find them and show you how we will restore just about anything


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice work but you may want to start posting in the threads appropriate to the subject matter e.g. if its an antique bike post in the antique thread, for the road bike post in the road bike thread, etc... . This particular thread is merely for introductions. V/r Shawn


----------



## gazube (Dec 11, 2014)

*im a newbie on the CABE*

little help on where to post my restoration shops work...


----------



## bike (Dec 11, 2014)

*Click on*



gazube said:


> little help on where to post my restoration shops work...




FORUM HOME (Upper Left)

and scroll down to the best match category IE etc


theCABE services for resto and specialty work

MILITARY Bicycles

Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
....
POST!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2014)

great ride - we dun need no rules


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2014)

nice bike post where you can till u learn,we dont need ridgid rules,i had enough of that when i was in service!!!!


----------

